# Kickstarter: Aurora Aperture next gen rear mount filter system now live



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 19, 2020)

> Last week Aurora Aperture announced their next-generation rear mount filter system for a lot of wide-angle lenses. As promised these filters are now available through Kickstarter.
> *Compatible Canon Lenses:*
> 
> EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Maximilian (May 19, 2020)

Two third party articles about the same topic on the "front page" at the same time. 
Craig, sorry but this too much curry favor for me 

You could have merged these two informations to one articles. Then okay.


----------



## fox40phil (May 19, 2020)

Is it impossible to built a rear filter system for each lense? just infront of the sensor/mount?

To bad the 16-35 4.0L is missing on the list.

It would be nice if photo cameras could wear a step-in filter in the sensor-housing. Just like the (old) mirror just from above^^.


----------



## degos (May 19, 2020)

So they've already developed the filters and are selling them through Kickstarter...

Any company that cynical gets ignored by me. Just put them on a Shopify site and stop pretending to be an agile startup.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 19, 2020)

If not for the recent RF adapter I'd be pretty interested for the 11-24. The magnetic idea is an obvious plus.

Jack


----------



## SpartanII (May 20, 2020)

Support for the Tokina 16-28mm f/2.8 would be welcomed.


----------



## fingerstein (May 22, 2020)

What if after a shock the filter falls in and hits the sensor? This cannot be seen as a professional option. Just another fancy/marketing thing.


----------



## Maximilian (May 22, 2020)

fingerstein said:


> ... This cannot be seen as a professional option. ...


There is also another reason against "professional use" that I've posted in the other thread about this system:


Maximilian said:


> Not a product for my kit.
> 
> I can understand the idea behind it, but when I want to make serious nature photog with WA/UWA lenses my most important filter would be a graduated ND where I can decide the level of the horizon by shifting it in my filter holder. Try to do so with a rear mount filter system
> 
> Luckily they don't offer a CPL for it. That would have made it bonkers


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 23, 2020)

Wouldn't that filter system be very sensitive to fingerprints or dust? I know from experience that dust on a rear lens element shows up in photos, but you don' have to handle that element, and they seldom get dust on them. A filter might be different and the method of holding it to install it would be critical to keeping it clean.


----------



## Eclipsed (May 25, 2020)

fingerstein said:


> What if after a shock the filter falls in and hits the sensor? This cannot be seen as a professional option. Just another fancy/marketing thing.



that’s why we have engineers. They do things like calculate and test the G forces it would take to dislodge a magnetic filter and compare that to the G forces a camera might survive.
Pretty easy stuff.


----------



## Maximilian (May 25, 2020)

Eclipsed said:


> that’s why we have engineers. They do things like calculate and test the G forces it would take to dislodge a magnetic filter and compare that to the G forces a camera might survive.
> Pretty easy stuff.


And you sure they did at Aurora Aperture?
Including an accidentally dropping of the gear?
Hmm... then this company is much better than the guys that did their website 
But who cares about good software engineers when we have good mechanical engineers


----------

